# OMG I need to vent before I explode!



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, I have been a member here for quite a long time, and have loved it.

You gals are the most positive supporting level headed ppl I have ever been graced to know.

Now on to the vent:

I have had nothing but problems with another site that shall remain nameless.

It is the most catty back-biting [place I have ever known to exist.

Yes I admit when I found it I was overly jumpy on those who were snarky to me, and managed to make some lifetime enemies there,

But c'mon! I have never nor will I EVER be on a LEGIT (swaptawk is more a clique-y wolfpack)

swapliftyers site, or even a problem swappers list.

Out of nearly 200 swaps I had 6 bad, 6!

All of wich got resolved.

Yet cows STILL feel the need to invade my sales on other sites sending pm s to potential buyers claiming reallllly terrible things that are so untrue they border on slander.

PLZZZZZZZZ help me be th ebigger person, help me to not become them, get so bitter I want to be as hurtful to them as they are to me.

They are trying to get me banned from macsaleswap now,

NO issues ever on there, but they are trying.

WTH?

I could cry, scream and beat up the wall all at the same time.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2008)

they sound silly and juvenile and unfortunately I cant think of a single thing that will help





all I can suggest is they can't possibly get rid of you if you've had no issues at this mac site whatsoever. Perhaps contact the site administrator and explain what is going on, and see if they can't be banned or their slanderous posts deleted?

best of luck..


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they sound silly and juvenile and unfortunately I cant think of a single thing that will help




all I can suggest is they can't possibly get rid of you if you've had no issues at this mac site whatsoever. Perhaps contact the site administrator and explain what is going on, and see if they can't be banned or their slanderous posts deleted?

best of luck..

It gets so much worse, this has been going on for over a year, just trash talk by ppl who have had NO contact with nme directly.
Let's say I have an issue w you, then someone catches wind and puts a spin on it, then the next, then the next......

I quit going to the other site, I decided they were not worth the amount of stress I was dealing with.

Now it seems I may have to leave that one too.

Watsons list has never had me on it, as upt o date as it stays you would think if anything was founded I would be on it.

OMG, I am so close to crying.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 25, 2008)

Dont cry Melissa!! You cant worry about what others say, women in general tend to be catty and rude, learn that. Find people that you can build trust in, and let the ones that dont trust you be the way there are, for every few that dont trust you, one will. Dont worry and things will get better


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dont cry Melissa!! You cant worry about what others say, women in general tend to be catty and rude, learn that. Find people that you can build trust in, and let the ones that dont trust you be the way there are, for every few that dont trust you, one will. Dont worry and things will get better OMG thank you April, I needed to hear that. It means alot coming from ppl who really know who I am.
Oh and BTW my lazy behind will be leaving your feedback... been meaning to, just , well, laxy. lol


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 25, 2008)

Sometimes, its best to move on. IMO you are better off getting a website together, like a blog and through paypal sell samples or have the swaps done that way. Or get a website together. Ideally we want to be in forums or places on the net that are informative and supportive. But when you are bombarded with dumbasses and the administrators can't do a thing about it---then that place its not worth your time and dedication.

I Wish you good luck


----------



## Aprill (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG thank you April, I needed to hear that. It means alot coming from ppl who really know who I am.
Oh and BTW my lazy behind will be leaving your feedback... been meaning to, just , well, laxy. lol

Its alright



btw, I am on the trust Melissa team, screw those mean people, i know for a fact that you are trustworthy


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

o that!

Originally Posted by *madchenrogue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes, its best to move on. IMO you are better off getting a website together, like a blog and through paypal sell samples or have the swaps done that way. Or get a website together. Ideally we want to be in forums or places on the net that are informative and supportive. But when you are bombarded with dumbasses and the administrators can't do a thing about it---then that place its not worth your time and dedication. 
I Wish you good luck

AMEN to that!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought the lily white pigment from you a few months back, and it shipped super-fast! I'd buy off of you again anytime... I have complete trust in you too!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought the lily white pigment from you a few months back, and it shipped super-fast! I'd buy off of you again anytime... I have complete trust in you too! You just LOOOOVE me


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You just LOOOOVE me



lol! i do!


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 25, 2008)

Yikes, that's really horrible, especially when you have no control over it. And it now doesn't matter that you're not a 'baddie' because sometimes once people hear one bad thing they tend to stay away just in case



ugh I'm so sorry this happened to you, feeling powerless to stop them must be awful. Anyway we all love you here



so here you shall stay


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 25, 2008)

The only advice I can offer is to really check things out before getting too involved. And if you do give a site a chance, get out right away as soon is there are problems.

I think that women tend to give others too many chances before we give up. If we gave only one, they will either mess up or not. It shouldn't take five times before we say enough.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 25, 2008)

thats terrible! I am sorry. people can be so mean!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through that but we love you here!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2008)

That's crappy. Ain't nothing worse on the internet than a bunch of e-hags.

And there's no internet police so these things will continue, I'm sure - until you find a way to completely loose them. Do you have the same username or something? Maybe getting a new account will confuse them and the cattyness will subside. Like someone mentioned, I think it would be cool to just start your own blog or small site and do swapping through there. Just bring over your loyal customers/swappers.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG you made me lol so hard! E-hags, new term for me, never heard before.

I freely and fully admit my wrong, where I oculd have been the 'bigger' person and walked away from attitudes.

But I DID eventually see the light and tried my hardest.

The few just would not let me be a better person.

ahhh well. I am here, and shall stay here.

Other sites could learn alot from this one. They really could.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's crappy. Ain't nothing worse on the internet than a bunch of e-hags.
And there's no internet police so these things will continue, I'm sure - until you find a way to completely loose them. Do you have the same username or something? Maybe getting a new account will confuse them and the cattyness will subside. Like someone mentioned, I think it would be cool to just start your own blog or small site and do swapping through there. Just bring over your loyal customers/swappers.

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so sorry you are going through that but we love you here!!! And I love y'all. This place has been a haven to me.

LOL, I have a team? COOL!

Goodness knows I am no angel, I have had slow swaps, etc. But the lifting talk is all pure BS. Sad thing is THEY know it, they want it to be true soooo badly. And as they have been around way longer than _who do you think people have believed?_

I kept poiting out the absence of my name on Watsons list for even a habitual problem swapper,

But oh well.....lol Brick walls. and not the good kind





Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its alright



btw, I am on the trust Melissa team, screw those mean people, i know for a fact that you are trustworthy


----------



## Ricci (Feb 25, 2008)

E-hags are the worse!! I know exactly how you feel I went through the same thing a while back thankfully its all over now ..

Sort of lol

Quote:
I was overly jumpy on those who were snarky to me, Same! Your not the only one no worriesMy advice .. ignore them they hate that!!!!!!!

Especially when they trying to tell you how much they dislike you


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

It's time to get off of that site if it is causing you so much drama. I hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Karren (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with the other ladies... Ya don't want to fall into tha trap that brings you down to their level by retaliating... I'd just walk away... I've had simular problems on a few sites and I no longer visit them..

Good luck!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 25, 2008)

i agree with the others. just ignore them and never go back on that site, they're not worth the drama.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 27, 2008)

Some people just have no life and they like to take it on anyone for virtually no reason. It stinks to have to do it since it means compromising feedback, but I'd just start up a new account where the bitter hags can't figure out that it's you.


----------

